# Body Rotisserie



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

What is a good body rotisserie? And where is a good place to order from? 

I am looking for a good quality rotisserie, that is reasonable in price.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

HERE IS ONE I GOT FROM A GUY UP IN INDIANA, ITS NOT BAD, HAS HYDRAULIC JACKS ON EACH END.



I THINK I PAID AROUND $1700 FOR THE PAIR.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Is that one from autotwirler.com? I was looking at their website last nite. Thats the only one I've looked into yet. I have to wait till Spring to get one, so I have awhile, just trying to get a head start. Gotta get my friends car out of my shop first so I have room.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jan 10 2005, 04:55 PM
> *Is that one from autotwirler.com? I was looking at their website last nite. Thats the only one I've looked into yet. I have to wait till Spring to get one, so I have awhile, just trying to get a head start. Gotta get my friends car out of my shop first so I have room.
> [snapback]2590180[/snapback]​*



YEAH THATS THE AUTOTWIRLER.


I LIKE THE http://www.whirlyjig.com/Default.htm BETTER THAN MINE, I have one of them on order right now, but they take like 8 weeks to get because they are actually the best ones made.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

How much did that whirlyjig one run? 

What did you not like about the auto twirler?

I don't know shit about them, so thanks for the help.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jan 10 2005, 04:15 PM
> *How much did that whirlyjig one run?
> 
> What did you not like about the auto twirler?
> ...


?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jan 10 2005, 05:15 PM
> *How much did that whirlyjig one run?
> 
> What did you not like about the auto twirler?
> ...



I like the auto twirler, its works well. Its a little tricky to move around by yourself.


----------



## twirlersouth (Mar 4, 2007)

We are the dealer for the Auto Twirler for the Southeast. Our next show is Daytona, 3/23 - 3/25. We will also be at Charlotte for the AutoFair 4/12 - 4/15. Let me know if I can answer any questions.

Mark
770-876-4452


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

TRY EASTWOOD .COM THEY GOT THEM FOR $1099 RAW FINISH OR $1399 POWDERCOATED FINISH . JUST GOT ME ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

the ones Eastwood sales are from AutoTwirler or an exact copy.


After using an AutoTwirler, I would never buy another one. I bought a Whirly Jig and I promise there is not a better rotisserie on the market, ANYWHERE. 

I have seen at least 25 different people selling them all across the country and seen their displays at various car shows, the Whirly Jig was undoubtedly the best by FAR. They put far less stress on the body than any of them. The way the legs slide on the revolving arms is pretty much the key to its stability and the way it adjusts allow you to balance the body perfectly, you can literally spin the body a complete 360 degree turn with one hand. 

It balances so accurately that if you roll down a window you can tell a difference because the center of gravity has changed.

http://www.whirlyjig.com/


The only rotisserie that I havent seen is from Accessible Systems, but I have a body cart from them and it is probably one of the most thought out and easy to setup body carts there is. I have talked to a couple of people who own Accessible Systems rotisseries and they are very pleased with them.

http://www.accessiblesystems.com/bl01.php




I used to deal with ALOT of restoration shops all over and I have heard ALOT of complaints about some rotisseries.


----------



## lil6yplayboy (Nov 16, 2001)

Make your own...junk yard and steel yard have everything you would need ....
$200-300 dollars


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil6yplayboy_@Mar 17 2007, 05:37 AM~7495471
> *Make your own...junk yard and steel yard have everything you would need ....
> $200-300 dollars
> *



true

if you have a blue print of it .


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

blue print ?????
all you gotta do is look at one


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 17 2007, 11:48 AM~7496416
> *blue print ?????
> all you gotta do is look at one
> *


man. i aint going by that. i need at least measurements etc dont want one that tilts the body by its self


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

dude
you want one that tilts the body pretty much by itself easy and no tension , you gotta align the rotisserie to the centers of your car front and rear so it can spin freely, 
if you see one in person and take pictures 
you can pretty much see that they are simple as fuck to make.
just gotta make sure everything is square


----------



## lil6yplayboy (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 18 2007, 02:43 PM~7501029
> *dude
> you want one that tilts the body pretty much by itself easy and no tension , you gotta align the rotisserie to the centers of your car front and rear  so it can spin freely,
> if you see one in person and take pictures
> ...



 If you make your main brakets adjustable then its even more simple for different applications....

but yes they are simple to make.....i say this but i have only made 2.... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lets see some better pics so we can make one then.

i have s stand/dollie but not a rotating one. i built mines high enough to be able to sit underneath and shoot from under..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

classic kustoms hooked me up with mine, they are bad ass too!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil6yplayboy_@Mar 18 2007, 05:30 PM~7502657
> * If you make your main brakets adjustable then its even more simple for different applications....
> 
> but yes they are simple to make.....i say this but i have only made 2.... :biggrin:
> *


yea,
you gotta make them brackets adjustable or make some extra ones 
i'll see if i can post some pictures of the rottiserie with the 62 rag on it


----------

